# مسك ابوغزالين ماركة التاج ..الامارات



## تاجر إلكتروني (1 سبتمبر 2010)

وهذي صور له 











وطريقة استخدامه:

ابو غزالين اما تنقعينة وتتحممين فية او تضعينه بالمرش مع ماء ورد يوم كامل بعدين تستخدمينة او تضعينة بالكبت يخلى الملابس ريحتهم روعة

وكلمت روعه شويه عليه

السعر : 45 للعلبه 
والشحن من الجوف 
__________________


----------



## tjarksa (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: مسك ابوغزالين ماركة التاج ..الامارات*

بالتوفيق اخوي .


----------

